# tradition red/green fighter plakat (M) x red cambodian crowntail (F)



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

1/22/14 : spawning tank is a small tub that i got in the garden isle in a 99 cent store. with a 78 F heater in the middle with a small piece of cardboard so the male would build his nest under that area









1/25/14: the female (aftermath of spawning) has a green iridescent in her tail that can only be seen in good lighting








male : red green fighter plakat (pictures coming soon)

1/25/14 spawned early morning eggs approximately 40-70 but just a guestimate


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

this is also my first successful spawn and i do have a goal in mind


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice . I am going to be using that same kind of tub for my next spawn. Glad it worked.

You don't have any good photo of the parents?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your first spawn, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

snowflake311 said:


> Nice . I am going to be using that same kind of tub for my next spawn. Glad it worked.
> 
> You don't have any good photo of the parents?


Unfortunately not /: will have a good photo of male when he gets out.  kinda sucks that he has a spoon head


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

My male let most of the eggs drop to the ground will they still hatch or ?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

nguyen said:


> My male let most of the eggs drop to the ground will they still hatch or ?


As far as my knowledge goes if they male isn't caring for them until they're free swimming they wont make it.
I wonder why your male isn't picking them up and putting them back into the bubble nest.


----------



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

1/27/14 fry have hatched and a couple are swimming like crazy!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

My male also taken out today


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

Fry chill in ! Will get better pics soon also probably 55+ fry


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

fry are 1 week old today !  i have about 25+ fry hard to count all the little guys


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Any photos??


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

02/10.14 fry are 2 weeks old today !! i can see tiny pectorials on some ! unfortunately i dont have a good camera to take pictures of them right now hopefuilly next week they will be big enough !


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

3 week old ! my camera just keeps focusing on thing besides the fry :-(. 35 fry i have counted


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad they're doing well!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

so far 2 dead fry and i have noticed they are runts, hopefully no more will go  . and one of the babys has a curved downword spine me and my girlfriend have decided to raise it as one our own and not cull it. it can still swim properly and does everything fine !  here are some pics although they are not very good


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So cute! Thanks for the pics and I hope they all make it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only two fry left?  Oops, I think I misunderstood. Only two died so far.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're looking great!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

dramaqueen said:


> Only two fry left?  Oops, I think I misunderstood. Only two died so far.


lol, yeah only 2 dead so far l:


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

Romad said:


> So cute! Thanks for the pics and I hope they all make it.


thanks !


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

TruongLN said:


> They're looking great!


 thanks ! i want to see them color up already for some mystery genetics !


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

betta pic of dad


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

just added a huge spong filter to my 10 gallon tank ! , as well raised the water level pretty high


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

they are 5 weeks and 1 day today and i think they are kinda small for their age compared to youtube videos i will post pictures in a bit


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

have about 33 fry left


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

a couple of the dark frys are starting to show a bit of red in their fins also seeing spikes on the dorsal fins


----------

